# Sharpening angle for heavy Chinese cleaver



## mkriggen (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently refurb'n a heavy (#2 size) Chinese cleaver for a friend. About what angle should I sharpen this little beasty at?

Mahalo,
Mikey


----------



## mikemac (Jan 4, 2015)

How are they going to use it? If it's general home cook/ home use, I'd go 15/side, and if you have access to a belt sander, thinning up the blade face would be an added bonus...but I don't have a friend good enough to do that by hand.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Mike. Thinning's not an issue as the other half of the set is a large vegetable cleaver. These were passed down to him from his grandfather, who probably brought them with him on the boat.


----------



## Bazzle (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree, 15'. If you have a belt grinder, use the slack part to create a convex edge. Especially if they already have a vegetable slicer.


----------

